# Remote Coding Companies



## cgillespie (Nov 1, 2015)

I am inquiring on which is the best remote coding companies to work for?


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 1, 2015)

Aviacode gets top marks on glassdoor.com


----------



## bmistyblue2 (Nov 2, 2015)

*CPC Exam*

Hello,
If you wouldn't mind, may I ask that you please share your experience in sitting for the exam? I too have been a medical biller for almost 20 years, but do not yet have my coding certification. I am home/self studying and plan on sitting for the certification sometime early 2016. Any advise / help you could offer in prepping for the exam and sitting fro the exam would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MariesAAPC (Nov 4, 2015)

*Tips on taking the exam...*

Get lot's of rest for the exam. A break is scheduled in nowadays, they were not when I took my exam. So use that time to refresh. Best to skip questions you are stuck on and come back to them. As a courtesy to others do not wear strong fragrance. You will use every bit of the time. Arrive early.Don't worry about what others are doing or what type of books they have. Everyone has different types of code books. They ALL are the same inside. Proctors should not allow anyone in  once test begins. Be proud that you made it to the testing stage : ) Some people may finish a bit early, believe me, it's only because this is their second re-take. Don't feel like a failure if people are leaving early. The exam is very very hard, so do not get distracted.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 4, 2015)

bmistyblue2 said:


> Hello,
> If you wouldn't mind, may I ask that you please share your experience in sitting for the exam? I too have been a medical biller for almost 20 years, but do not yet have my coding certification. I am home/self studying and plan on sitting for the certification sometime early 2016. Any advise / help you could offer in prepping for the exam and sitting fro the exam would be greatly appreciated!




First of all forget everything you know about billing and reimbursement. People who have the most experience seem to be more likely to fail than someone new  to coding. Why? Because the test is not based off real world coding. Book coding and real world coding are completely different. Focus on the guidelines in the book as many times payment policy of an insurance company doesn't always follow the CPT guidelines.


----------

